# Cheeburger Cheeburger!



## SoVerySoft (Jan 7, 2007)

Ever been?

I went once and really liked it. Great burgers. You can get as many toppings as you want for the same price - except you pay extra for bacon and a few others. They have about 25 free toppings to choose from!

And the fries are fresh cut. And the onion rings are GREAT. 

Plus they have about 75 choices of milkshakes and malteds. Yum.

It's got a 50's vibe and is a fun place.

Going there for lunch today. What should I get on my burger??

Anyone else ever been there? or even heard of the place?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a good review and a bad review.

When I lived in southwest Florida, driving to Naples and going to the tiny Cheeburger was a huge treat. Many of us were vegetarians, and they had a great veggie burger. We went on my 25th birthday. I got a chocolate/peanut butter milk shake and veggie burger with the craziest toppings: an onion ring, pepperjack cheese, olives, and I don't even remember what else. We shared a ton of fries and the incredible onion rings. It was such a special place that really gave us that feeling of going out and splurging after days of rice and beans and long work hours. I just love it and can't wait to go back.

A few months ago I realized there's a Cheeburger in a Detroit suburb! I drug my friend there confident it would be incredible. It was horrible! They didn't have veggie burgers, so I had a portabella mushroom sandwhich which was dry and ultimately gave me low grade food poisoning. My friend wanted a boston cooler and they wouldn't do it, and his burger was blah and fries were a little overdone. On top of it, the service was really bad, rude actually. It certainly rained on my Cheeburger parade.

However, I'm going to be in Florida this month and if I end up anywhere near downtown Naples, we're going to Cheeburger damnit. And I'm getting a milkshake, onion rings, and a huge veg burger. YUM!

Thanks for posting this SVS. I have to admit I was sad when I realized it was a chain, but I guess that's cool too. Where else are they?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 7, 2007)

SVS! If you haven't left yet: get an onion ring on your burger for me!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey AFG,

I've only been once, and it was good - so hopefully it won't be hit or miss at the same location!

They are in several states. If you click on the link in my original post and click on "locations" you can see where.

I was also surprised they were a chain. I'd never heard of them!

eta: AFG, just saw your second post. We're getting an order of frings but what the heck! why not get them on my burger too!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jan 7, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Ever been?
> 
> I went once and really liked it. Great burgers. You can get as many toppings as you want for the same price - except you pay extra for bacon and a few others. They have about 25 free toppings to choose from!
> 
> ...




Oh, you make me so jealous! Those onion rings look amazing! I refuse to eat the breaded kind.

Are you going to the Westfield one? Give us the full scoop - maybe we can put it on the agenda for the next NJ mini-bash!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 7, 2007)

If you are an olive fan, just ask for extra!


----------



## swordchick (Jan 7, 2007)

I thought there was one in the central Florida area. My friend went to one and she said that the food was very good.


----------



## clynn (Jan 7, 2007)

Ooh! Ooh! We have one here in Delray Beach! I walked in fully expecting to only get a cheeseburger and a pepsi, but they actually had lots on the menu. Those onion rings are huge, they do not have small portions, and the patty melt is the bomb!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 7, 2007)

Back from C.C. - where Big is Better! (gotta love _that_, at least!). Everything was fine - I didn't love it as much as the first time. The onion rings were kinda greasy this time. The burger overcooked. They won't do anything less than medium (wah!) but my medium burger was definitely well done.

Here are some pics (did you doubt I'd have them?)

View attachment cheeburger1.jpg

Here's my burger - I got it with blue cheese and bacon and had the other toppings put on the side - guacamole, roasted red peppers and ranch dressing. We got a small order of fries and onion rings (which was way too much for 2 people) and I got a side of cheese sauce for the fries.

I had already begun to eat my burger (you can see some missing under the bun!) And I took the green olive on the toothpick off - it comes with one stuck in the top of the bun. I have Nancy's too. 

Thanks, EP for letting me know I could have gotten more olives. Next time I will!


View attachment cheeburger2.jpg

Here is a closeup of the fries and rings. Looks good, eh?


View attachment cheeburger3.jpg

No, I didn't need to show you my water - but I wanted you to see their Big is Better logo.


View attachment cheeburger4.jpg

Here's my strawberry cheesecake milkshake. Nancy got a cinnamon milkshake (it tasted like egg nog!)​


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 7, 2007)

You're killing me SVS, I'd like one of each please except make my shake chocolate.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 7, 2007)

A Cheeburger Cheeburger just opened here. I was thinking of going. Now, maybe I will.


----------



## Risible (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh, I posted a "post pix pls" request in the Everyday Food Pics thread before seeing this thread...

Those frings look so crispy and hot and yummy... Now I'm going to be unhappy with the dinner I had planned, soup and samich.  

I haven't seen any Cheeburgers out here; I'll have to check the website. Serious case of envy here, if there isn't one in So Cal.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 7, 2007)

SVS - you're pics always have me drooling and this time is no different. I've never even heard of Cheeburger...and sadly, I don't think Chicago has one.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 7, 2007)

I've seen the place at the Palisades Mall in Nyack. I always wanted to go, being the hamburger freak that I am, but couldn't convince the s.o. to eat there (the food court used to have an Arby's and he's obessed with that place, why?)

Although the medium well burger puts me off a bit. We want to see pink!


----------



## missaf (Jan 7, 2007)

I love Cheesburgers!


----------



## jcas50 (Jan 7, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> SVS - you're pics always have me drooling and this time is no different. I've never even heard of Cheeburger...and sadly, I don't think Chicago has one.



ashmamma - I firmly believe that in Chicago you need no help from outsiders in getting great burgers. You have some of the best there are. Boston Blackie's in Streeterville, Goldyburger in Forest Park, or Jake Moran's all offer spectacular hamburgers. I love the East and champion all things New England and New York whenever I can but in Chicago you can go to practically any neighborhood pub and get better burgers than most places. Rest easy, Ashmamma, Chicago has the goods.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 10, 2007)

Is the place named after the SNL skit? (set at Chicago's Billy Goat)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 10, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Is the place named after the SNL skit? (set at Chicago's Billy Goat)



Yep, no doubt


----------



## moonvine (Jan 10, 2007)

None in all of Texas And not only do they look *great*, they have fundraisers, so I *really* wish they had them here.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG this place looks great. I have to go ..... I see they are opening one in Brick. My sister lives in Brick.  

Ummm maybe if you want to go again some time I can tag along .... I LOVE a good burger.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 10, 2007)

Alright... who the hell is gonna open one here in Oregon. I WILL EAT THERE ALL THE TIME!!!


----------



## Deidrababe (Jan 10, 2007)

Mother of God.

those Onion Rings look sooooooo good.

I'm a little "off" on burgers right now, but I bet I could do about 2 orders of rings and fries (dipped in Mayo - Fries, not rings - Ketchup for rings, or Cheese on both?) and at LEAST 3 shakes! I'd have to try several different kinds!

MAN, I want to do a Road trip. Looks like the closest one to me is in NY!

I've done crazier road trips!


XOXOX

Deeds


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 10, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Yep, no doubt



Heh . It's usually spelled around here Cheezboiger, Cheezboiger (whatever). Looks yummers!


----------



## missaf (Jan 10, 2007)

I am suddenly hungry for Fuddrucker's.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 10, 2007)

missaf said:


> I am suddenly hungry for Fuddrucker's.



Rice krispie treats the size of your head.

Mmm.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 10, 2007)

This looks so good! The pictures remind me of an old soda fountain in the town I grew up in, Garden City, KS....ahh, the memories! Thanks for sharing, Randi.  

The closest thing we have here in LR is The Purple Cow, but I'm not very impressed with their food. I see there's a Cheeburger in Memphis...may have to make that drive and try them out!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 10, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> OMG this place looks great. I have to go ..... I see they are opening one in Brick. My sister lives in Brick.
> 
> Ummm maybe if you want to go again some time I can tag along .... I LOVE a good burger.





Absolutely - any weekend - just let me know when you want to go.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 10, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> This looks so good! The pictures remind me of an old soda fountain in the town I grew up in, Garden City, KS....ahh, the memories! Thanks for sharing, Randi.
> 
> The closest thing we have here in LR is The Purple Cow, but I'm not very impressed with their food. I see there's a Cheeburger in Memphis...may have to make that drive and try them out!



It says they are opening one in LR! Did you see that on their site??


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 10, 2007)

Deidrababe said:


> Mother of God.
> 
> those Onion Rings look sooooooo good.
> 
> ...




They have a horseradish dipping sauce too! I used that for the rings my first time there, and the cheese for the fries.

gotta have cheese sauce on my fries!!

if you are even passing thru NJ we'll make sure you get there!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 10, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> It says they are opening one in LR! Did you see that on their site??


No!! That is wonderful! I'll have to look again and try them out! Thanks again, Randi!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 10, 2007)

We will have to talk Randi. 


BTW does anyone remember the skit on SNL with John Belushi when they would do Cheeburger Cheegurger .... and a Pepsi for the Baby. it was a "diner" place that only served cheeseburgers and Pepsi.. NO COKE.... PEPSI ?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 10, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> We will have to talk Randi.
> 
> 
> BTW does anyone remember the skit on SNL with John Belushi when they would do Cheeburger Cheegurger .... and a Pepsi for the Baby. it was a "diner" place that only served cheeseburgers and Pepsi.. NO COKE.... PEPSI ?



Was already brought up (see my/Randi's posts in this thead). It's the Billy Goat Tavern.


----------



## Tanicarl (Jan 10, 2007)

jcas50 said:


> ashmamma - I firmly believe that in Chicago you need no help from outsiders in getting great burgers. You have some of the best there are. Boston Blackie's in Streeterville, Goldyburger in Forest Park, or Jake Moran's all offer spectacular hamburgers. I love the East and champion all things New England and New York whenever I can but in Chicago you can go to practically any neighborhood pub and get better burgers than most places. Rest easy, Ashmamma, Chicago has the goods.



I would have to second that, there are many times I thought i'd give my left anything to still be living there, maybe I'm bias cause that's the food I grew up with who knows. From hot dogs to Gyros, its rare that I find a worhty comparison to the good old greasy type neighborhood restaraunt joint.


----------



## Risible (Jan 10, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> We will have to talk Randi.
> 
> 
> BTW does anyone remember the skit on SNL with John Belushi when they would do Cheeburger Cheegurger .... and a Pepsi for the Baby. it was a "diner" place that only served cheeseburgers and Pepsi.. NO COKE.... PEPSI ?



Yeah, I do! My favorite character in that skit was the guy Bill Murray played... remember him? A customer would give him this long order "Okay, I'll have a tunafish sandwich and a coke, do you have those?" and he'd always nod, just nod. Then Belushi would shove him aside and say "He's an idiot. We don't serve those. Just cheeboogey and pepsi."


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 6, 2007)

A new Cheeburger location just opened less than 15 minutes from my home. That makes Carla & I very happy. Here is the heart of their menu (look at the sizes of the burgers!)




They also have awesome french fries, onion rings, and milk shakes. Here's their logo, which you can get on a t-shirt (of which one was purchased by Carla)




Has anyone else experienced these amazing burgers?


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks interesting - I wonder how many folks have taken on their "Famous Pounder"


----------



## RevolOggerp (Oct 7, 2007)

They have one in Rochester, NY. I almost went, but missed the chance.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 7, 2007)

Here is the Cheeburger Cheeburger thread - with pics!


[Note: I merged the 2 threads]


----------



## LoneyFatGirl (Oct 7, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Here is the Cheeburger Cheeburger thread - with pics!



OMG! I NEED TO GO THERE NOW!!  Too bad there aren't any around here! *sigh*


----------



## Mindee (Oct 7, 2007)

We know of two. One outside of Baltimore in Timonium, MD and one on Sanibel Island in Florida. We've been to both. They're very good.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 8, 2007)

I know it's no Cheeburger...which I have not had the pleasure of eating at yet, but Lilly and I got to eat at White Castle on our way back to Massachusetts....talk about a bit of pleasure in a bitty box


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 8, 2007)

Hot Damn. Sounds like this place was invented JUST FOR ME. 

*sigh* And not a single one in New England....they've got one in Kuwait, for crying out loud, but nothing in New England.


----------



## TCUBOB (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok, this place moved into the DC area a year or so ago, but up in Maryland, which is somewhere I just don't go (it seems harder to get around for some reason....or I could just be a NoVA snob....). I assume it's good? I mean, I'm on the Five Guys bandwagon myself, and who doesn't love the Fudd, because it's tough to get your RDA of liquid "cheeze" without it, but do I have room for another burger joint in my life? And one in Rockville, to boot?

I dunno.


----------



## JaxBiBBW (Oct 8, 2007)

I've been to 3 different locations.
1 - The original in Sanibel, Fl
2 - The one in Jacksonville, Fl
3 - The one in Chattanooga, TN

Sanibel is by FAR the best (mostly because of the island it's on!). The shakes and Frings Basket (fries and onion rings) are the best. The burgers are good but, not the best in the world.

My father in law can demolish the 1 lb burger in about 5 minutes flat, it's insane.

They also have really cute kid's meals in classic cars. It's definitely worth the trip if there's one in any sort of proximity to you.

Papa Attacks the burger

The HUGE burger you get your pic taken with when you finish the pounder

(there are some other Cheeburger pics in there too, if you're interested)


----------



## Friday (Oct 8, 2007)

I think I'd have the smallest burger, no frings (well, maybe a taste of someone else's) and start working my way through that list of malt flavors. I may have to go 1500+ miles to try a chocolate coconut malt.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 8, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Ok, this place moved into the DC area a year or so ago, but up in Maryland, which is somewhere I just don't go (it seems harder to get around for some reason....or I could just be a NoVA snob....). I assume it's good? I mean, I'm on the Five Guys bandwagon myself...



Five Guys ROCKS! I've been there the past 2 weekends. Amazing burgers.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Oct 8, 2007)

Rowan said:


> I know it's no Cheeburger...which I have not had the pleasure of eating at yet, but Lilly and I got to eat at White Castle on our way back to Massachusetts....talk about a bit of pleasure in a bitty box


I love White Castles! Ever since I ate a few as a little kid, I've been hooked. Too bad they don't have them here where I live. 

Ever try Krystal? It's like White Castle.

Ironically, both are the two oldest hamburger chain restaurants... White Castle being the oldest.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 9, 2007)

Like AFG, I tried this place because they have veggie burgers, and also a ton of good salads, as well as portabello mushroom "burgers." I have not been disapointed yet, the veggie burgers are always great, and the toppings (I typically get sliced tomato and chopped garlic, and sometimes pickles or roasted red peppers) are always really good. My only complaint is that the lettuce is shredded, rather than leaf style so it tends to fall out the sides. I like shredded lettuce in wraps or burritos, but not between sliced bread/buns.

Other than that, any vegetarians should check this place out. (Can't speak to the burgers---sorry.)


----------



## bradlm (Oct 22, 2007)

ok..now i'm hungry! Next time at Palisades Center, I'm gonna have one...on a diet lately, so maybe just a half pounder , with o-rings to be sure...now back to the elliptical, cause I gained 3 pounds thinking about it


----------



## Tracy (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks Yummy!:eat2: I have eaten at the one in Chattanooga, TN


----------



## QtPatooti (Nov 14, 2007)

I have never heard of Cheeburger, but they are coming to HOUSTON so I will get to try them out! I love burgers  and their motto is Big is Better!!!  Yum!


----------



## AC4400CW (Nov 14, 2007)

There isn't one of these things anywhere close to where I live, but earlier this year I ate at one in the Palisades Mall in southern NY state. Damn it was good! I didn't think I was capable of downing that many onion rings. It was actually on the list of recommended local eateries at my hotel in northern NJ.


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 13, 2008)

I plan on making my first trip here in a few weeks, what's your favorite thing to get there? I plan on trying a shake and a burger.


----------



## JaxBiBBW (Sep 13, 2008)

Semi-serious with bacon, blue cheese and mayo, frings with jalapeno jelly, and a mocha-amaretto shake.

:eat2:


----------



## swordchick (Sep 14, 2008)

I have been to Cheeburger Cheeburger twice since my first post in this thread. During my first visit, I ordered the 1/2 pound burger with American cheese, lettuce, tomato, onions, pickles, relish, ketchup and mayo. I finished that burger in less than 5 minutes. It was so good. I was still hungry afterwards. My friend's husband had the 1 pound burger and he finished his soon after I finished. During my last visit, I ordered the 1 pound burger with same topping as before. It took me longer than 5 minutes but I did finish it. I thought that I might get sick from eating so much and it did not happen. The fries and onion rings are good too.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 14, 2008)

It's funny - with all the reading of the NJ Bash threads and the mention of Cheeburger Cheeburger, I had to order from there tonight. I just couldn't stand it.  I got a semi-serious with guac, mayo, blue cheese, extra swiss, tomato, onion, pickles, and red peppers. I've never tried this combo before - we'll see if I'm nuts.  Also got fries, cheese sauce, and two milkshakes (reese's peanut butter cup and chocolate covered banana! I wanted PB&J like everyone's talking about, but didn't see it - I figured it was *probably* just peanut butter and strawberry, but couldn't be sure, so I'm saving it for the bash!)


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 14, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> I plan on making my first trip here in a few weeks, what's your favorite thing to get there? I plan on trying a shake and a burger.


 
Semi-Serious - with , jalapenos, lettuce, onions, pickles, pepper jack cheese, mustard, and extra olives on top - go with the Frings - (rings and fries together)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 14, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It's funny - with all the reading of the NJ Bash threads and the mention of Cheeburger Cheeburger, I had to order from there tonight. I just couldn't stand it.  I got a semi-serious with guac, mayo, blue cheese, extra swiss, tomato, onion, pickles, and red peppers. I've never tried this combo before - we'll see if I'm nuts.  Also got fries, cheese sauce, and two milkshakes (reese's peanut butter cup and chocolate covered banana! I wanted PB&J like everyone's talking about, but didn't see it - I figured it was *probably* just peanut butter and strawberry, but couldn't be sure, so I'm saving it for the bash!)


Doooonn't think I'll do guac and blue cheese together again - lol, that was a little weird! - but the rest was delicious.


----------



## Cors (Sep 22, 2008)

This thread makes me insanely jealous. ;(


----------



## NoWayOut (Sep 22, 2008)

I've had the pounder before, took just over five minutes to finish it. It gets tough once you near the end, but it was excellent. I'm planning to go to the one in St. Louis at some point, I need my picture on that one.


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 22, 2008)

I have tummy rumbles now, our burgers suck!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 23, 2008)

There's a Cheeburger Cheeburger about twenty minutes from here. I've been planning on going for awhile but haven't yet.


----------

